# Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

					Nach dem großen Erfolg vom Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition gibt es nun auch den Mugen 4 in einer Sonderversion, die vor allem Silent-Fans sehr gefallen dürfte.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*


----------



## okeanos7 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

wo ist der erste test?

wie weit kann der normale runtergeregelt werden?

sieht die pcgh-edition auch noch chancen wenn mehr auf kühlleistung als auf silent gesetzt wird?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. September 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

siehe Artikel. 7-Volt-Adapter können auch problemlos genutzt werden, wobei ich da keinen Sinn sehe, da die Lüfter auch so schon kaum hörbar sind.


----------



## Erik1977 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Kann ich die Backplate meines alten scythe mugen 3 Nutzen ? Dann brauch ich das Mainboard nicht rausnehmen....


----------



## lalaker (15. September 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Nein, das wird ziemlich sicher nicht gehen.

Wieder mal ein feines Produkt von PCGH. Werdet ihr in Zukunft vlt. auch mal einen schwarz eloxierten Kühler anbieten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. September 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Bislang ist da nichts in Planung...


----------



## dynastes (16. September 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Könnte interessant sein - folgende Frage: Ist ein Adapter enthalten, mit dessen Hilfe man beide Lüfter am selben Header anschließen kann? Hierzu sollte ja auch ein PWM-Header geeignet sein, wie ihn die meisten Boards nahe des Sockels bieten, wenn man einfach den vierten Pin des Headers außen vor lässt, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. September 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Zwecks Lieferumfang siehe: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie, [IMG_4572-pcgh.JPG]


----------



## FotoAffe (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Wie hoch darf das RAM sein (bzw. blockiert er RAM Bänke) bei einem ASUS H87M Pro Board ?


----------



## antic (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Bei mir sind die ersten beiden RAM Riegel direkt unter dem Lüfter.
Die LP RAM's welche ich habe, haben ohne Probleme unter dem Lüfter Platz.

Auf dem untersten Bild http://www.hartware.de/review_1653_3.html sieht man,
dass sogar RAM mit den hohen Kühlkämmen Platz haben.

Ich kann den Mugen 4 nur empfehlen.


----------



## 5tahlin (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*



dynastes schrieb:


> Könnte interessant sein - folgende Frage: Ist ein Adapter enthalten, mit dessen Hilfe man beide Lüfter am selben Header anschließen kann? Hierzu sollte ja auch ein PWM-Header geeignet sein, wie ihn die meisten Boards nahe des Sockels bieten, wenn man einfach den vierten Pin des Headers außen vor lässt, oder?



Habe den Mugen 4 PGHW Edition auf meinem ASRock Extreme 6 ac. Das MB hat sowohl nen 3 als auch 4 (PWM) Pol Lüftersteckplatz für die CPU-Lüfter. Da ich kein Adapterkabel habe um beide Lüfter an einen anzuschließen sind jetzt jeder an einem angeschlossen. Der Lüfter am 3 Pol Anschluss macht genau das was er soll, nämlich schön ne Temperatur/Drehzahl Kurve abfahren. Der am PWM Anschluss allerdings läuft einfach konstant schnell und lässt sich bei diesem Board nicht regeln. Daher werde ich mir in Zukunft wohl ein Y-Kabel besorgen um beide Lüfter temperaturabhängig betreiben zu können.


----------



## AssassineNick (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Hallo Ich möchte mir die Corsair Vengeance Pro Series als Arbeitsspeicher holen, aber ich weiss nicht ob der Arbeitsspeicher wegen den Kühlkörpern mit meinen CPU Kühler Scythe Mugen 4       PCGH-Edition zusammenpasst.
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist insgesamt 4,5 cm hoch. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
(RAM Corsair Vengeance Pro/ CPU Kühler Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition


----------



## Aldrearic (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Ich hab den normalen Scythe Mugen 4, ach oben blasend ist der Kühler dem ersten Ramslot im Weg, nach hinten (horizontal) blasend ist der Lüfter dem ersten und zweiten Ramslot im Weg. Müsstest den also dann so montieren, dass du die 3 Slots weiter weg mit denen nutzen kannst. Wegen zu hohem Heatspreader passt der nicht in den ersten Slot zum CPU hin.
Kleine Rams oder ohne HS passen unter den Kühler.


----------



## Kaimanic (14. September 2014)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*



AssassineNick schrieb:


> Hallo Ich möchte mir die Corsair Vengeance Pro Series als Arbeitsspeicher holen, aber ich weiss nicht ob der Arbeitsspeicher wegen den Kühlkörpern mit meinen CPU Kühler Scythe Mugen 4       PCGH-Edition zusammenpasst.
> Der Arbeitsspeicher ist insgesamt 4,5 cm hoch.
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.
> (RAM Corsair Vengeance Pro/ CPU Kühler Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition


 
Ich nutze den Mugen 4 auf einem Asrock Extreme 4 mit Corsair Vengeance Ram. Den Lüfter musste ich auf die andere Seite montieren, was aber die Kühlleistung nicht verschlechtert.


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. September 2014)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Hier ein Mugen3 PCGH auf Asrock H87Pro4.
Mit Gskill Ripjaws Ram,Keine probleme und bin sehr zufrieden.
Er hat meinen I5 4670K damals auf 5-5,3 Ghz laufen lassen.


----------



## FREIFUNK-Support (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*



5tahlin schrieb:


> Habe den Mugen 4 PGHW Edition auf meinem ASRock Extreme 6 ac. Das MB hat sowohl nen 3 als auch 4 (PWM) Pol Lüftersteckplatz für die CPU-Lüfter. Da ich kein Adapterkabel habe um beide Lüfter an einen anzuschließen sind jetzt jeder an einem angeschlossen. Der Lüfter am 3 Pol Anschluss macht genau das was er soll, nämlich schön ne Temperatur/Drehzahl Kurve abfahren. Der am PWM Anschluss allerdings läuft einfach konstant schnell und lässt sich bei diesem Board nicht regeln. Daher werde ich mir in Zukunft wohl ein Y-Kabel besorgen um beide Lüfter temperaturabhängig betreiben zu können.



Was ja auch alles total nötig ist bei 0,3 Sone. 


BTW: Die Mugen3 und 4 der PCGH Edition ist wahrlich der Hammer, in jeder Hinsicht. Einfach nur eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## BxBender (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

mal ne dumme Frage: lohnt der Umstieg von einem Mugen 2 Rev. B mit i3770k@4,5ghz auf so einen neueren Kühler?


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Wenn du mit deinem Kühler zufrieden bist, dann lass ihn drauf.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Sehe ich wie Threshold, der Mugen 2 ist auch ein sehr guter Kühler.


----------



## RatteK (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Ich muss den Thread mal rauskramen, weil ich noch nie einen CPU-Lüfter mit 3Pol-Anschlüssen hatte. Wo wird der denn nun angeschlossen? Die meisten MBs haben doch nur einen 4Pol-CPU-Anschluss. Werden die beiden Lüfter dann dort per Y-Kabel angeschlossen, also 3Pol auf 4Pol? Oder direkt am Netzteil?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*



RatteK schrieb:


> Ich muss den Thread mal rauskramen, weil ich noch nie einen CPU-Lüfter mit 3Pol-Anschlüssen hatte. Wo wird der denn nun angeschlossen? Die meisten MBs haben doch nur einen 4Pol-CPU-Anschluss. Werden die beiden Lüfter dann dort per Y-Kabel angeschlossen, also 3Pol auf 4Pol? Oder direkt am Netzteil?



3-Pol-Lüfter werden genauso am 4-Pol-Mainboard-Anschluss angeschlossen, das geht problemlos.


----------



## consumer (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Wird es den Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition nochmal in Verbindung mit einem 1 jährigem PCGH Abo geben so wie zuletzt mit dem EKL Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition?
Durch seine geringere Höhe und Breite passt er besser in kleinere Gehäuse und die Anpassungen der Befestigungen zugunsten von Skylake sind wohl auch im Gange.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Aktuell sind keine neuen Abo-Aktionen geplant.


----------

